# iPhone 4: Waiting for Activation. This may take some time.



## paulohnine (Aug 6, 2004)

Is any one else getting this message on the Rogers network with their new iPhone AFTER activating their sim card?


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm getting it on Fido. Did you buy unlocked and then transfer your SIM? I did that and have been waiting a while. Wonder if I have to call in. Letting it sync for now and will see where it's at after.


----------



## paulohnine (Aug 6, 2004)

*Solution:*

Reset network settings in the settings panel. Worked for me


----------



## Insp Gadget (Aug 23, 2009)

Still waiting here as well. Picked up my phone about 30 min ago. Tried resetting network settings but it's still not working. How long does it take??


----------



## techgirl (May 14, 2010)

It's been 3 hours for me


----------



## harleyb (Nov 22, 2003)

It's been one hour since I set up my iPhone 4, three since I bought it, and it's still not activated. Went to a Rogers store, the rep said "Yeah, that happens. Google for how to do a quick activation." I know my Google-fu and I can't find a thing about how to get this iPhone working. Tried unplugging and replugging multiple times, rebooting iPhone and computer, resetting network settings, everything up until factory resetting or restoring.


----------



## techgirl (May 14, 2010)

Are you transferring from an old iphone? My old phone is still working but not the new. Tried all sorts of things, no success.


----------



## Insp Gadget (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not transferring from an old phone.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

techgirl said:


> Are you transferring from an old iphone? My old phone is still working but not the new. Tried all sorts of things, no success.


Same here, even Rogers Tech Support was little help. Tried everything and still not working.


----------



## techgirl (May 14, 2010)

I'll post here if I find anything out Rounder - the local store says I have to take it back down. I think I'll wait a little to see if it corrects itself. I'm updating the new phone on itunes and downloading all my info so hopefully if a fix is needed it won't require me redoing that. 

It does work with wifi though.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah my brother is also waiting still and he was the only person in line at the future shop @400 & 7


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Left Rogers (Kanata Centrum - Ottawa) at 3pm and activated but still NO SERVICE, it`s been 4 hours and counting!!!


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Get on wifi and Settings/About and a pop up message will ask you to DL newest carrier settings. Do it. I now have service thanks to okcomputer guy!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

yollim said:


> Get on wifi and Settings/About and a pop up message will ask you to DL newest carrier settings. Do it. I now have service thanks to okcomputer guy!


I tried that and still nothing. Called Rogers again and they told me the request in pending in the server so basically just using the phone right now with wifi to check things out. I'm amazed at the display. Now if only I could get my service and actually use it as a phone!


----------



## iTodd (Sep 7, 2009)

paulohnine said:


> Reset network settings in the settings panel. Worked for me


This fixed it for me !


----------



## kangaroo (Jul 31, 2010)

I called Fido and was given the same "Request pending in server" schpeal. Reset Network Settings had my phone working in <60s.


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

*Gack!*

It has been 9 hrs for me, and still no service on the Fido network.
Resetting network didn't do the trick, unfortunately.
The whole process of getting this phone was fraught with errors, from the HUP process crashing, resulting in a hand written agreement to the, activation of the phone in the store also returning an error.

Bummer I had so wait in line for a total of 15hrs to get my hands on what is now a beautiful iPod Touch 4


----------



## JustHere (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been waiting for exactly 15h to get some service on my phone.

I haven't tried the Sim card method yet and I will in 30 mins when the Fido website lets me log in. I called them after 3h of my purchase the guy told me i had to around 24h max to get activated and my friends phone was activated under 5h 




I just tried the sim card method and work perfectly with fido my phone was activated in less a minute LOL. So guys if you old sim card is working, all you have to do is go to fido.ca and under you account look for "Change my Sim card". You type in your old sim card number and the new one. After just to simple restart and voila mon ami, your phone is now working.


----------

